# No email notifications



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Since the site upgrade I haven't been getting any email notifications for thread postings or the daily email for the different forums I've subscribed to. I've logged in and out, cleared cookies, nothing has worked.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

i'll look into this - it's the first time i've heard of this happening

is anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Check the individual subscriptions you have set up. I was having weird issues as well - I was receiving notifications for threads I had subscribed to BEFORE the upgrade, but not since. Somewhere in there, maybe as an effect of the upgrade, my email notifications had changed from instant to never (or whatever the options are). So, when I checked my list of each subscription, some were none and some were instant email.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

dkaz said:


> i'll look into this - it's the first time i've heard of this happening
> 
> is anyone else having similar problems?


Not sure about here, but it happened over at AVS a while back.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

jenhudson said:


> Check the individual subscriptions you have set up. I was having weird issues as well - I was receiving notifications for threads I had subscribed to BEFORE the upgrade, but not since. Somewhere in there, maybe as an effect of the upgrade, my email notifications had changed from instant to never (or whatever the options are). So, when I checked my list of each subscription, some were none and some were instant email.


I double-checked all subscriptions, it's simply not coming through my ISP. I have no problem using a Gmail account, it's only the ISP email account with the problem.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

it might be something along the lines of the new IP address having to be added to ISP's whitelist for the domain

i've heard SBC Global has an issue...are there other ISPs we should worry about?

i'll look into this and hopefully have an answer by tomorrow


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

dkaz said:


> it might be something along the lines of the new IP address having to be added to ISP's whitelist for the domain
> 
> i've heard SBC Global has an issue...are there other ISPs we should worry about?
> 
> i'll look into this and hopefully have an answer by tomorrow


That's it exactly, the same thing happened at AVS.

Thanks.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I sent an e-mail to [email protected] - hopefully it won't take long for them to process it

Please let me know if:
a) you start getting your SBC Global e-mails
b) you're not getting your e-mails on any other ISP

On a related note, why does anyone use their SBC Global (or any other ISP) mail account these days? With Gmail, Yahoo! Mail and Hotmail around, it would seem like a permanent webmail address is the way to go these days. Not complaining, just wondering what the motivation would be.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

dkaz said:


> I sent an e-mail to [email protected] - hopefully it won't take long for them to process it
> 
> Please let me know if:
> a) you start getting your SBC Global e-mails
> ...


Thanks, I'll check in awhile.

Regarding using a Gmail type account, you're right I really should switch over and in fact I have a Gmail account now which is how I'm getting these notifications from TCF, I've just been too lazy to switch everything over. Now is as good a time as any I suppose.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Good news:

_After investigating the IP address provided, we have honored your
request and removed this IP address from our RBL.

Thank you,

The AT&T Internet Abuse Department
_


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

dkaz said:


> Good news:
> 
> _After investigating the IP address provided, we have honored your
> request and removed this IP address from our RBL.
> ...


That worked, thanks.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

np


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Is anyone else not getting email notifications? The last one I received was February 22. I have checked my CP and all my subscriptions are set to Instant, and my default setting is Instant Email. I have posted to threads today (just to double check) and there are new posts, but have not received any emails.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

I just received a few this morning Jen.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I just checked my spam, and they were in there!  

I must have accidentally clicked on "report spam" instead of "delete" in gmail - they are right next to one another.


----------

